# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] The Humble Indie Bundle : 5 jeux, une bonne action, vous décidez du montant de l'addition.

## Raphi Le Sobre

Laissez tomber les études pour devenir commercial ou agent marketing. D'abord, parce que ces deux métiers sont aussi bien représentés à Pôle Emploi que les étudiants en Sciences Humaines. Ensuite, parce qu'une poignée d'hippies ayant abandonné l'élevage de chèvres pour le développement de jeux vidéo fait mieux que les spécialistes du marché engagés par centuries chez EA et consorts.

 La preuve une fois de plus : lancé il y a quelques heures seulement, l'*Humble Indie Bundle* a déjà amassé plus de 100.000$. Sans publicité, sans marketing, uniquement via le bouche à oreille et en ne misant que sur l'honnêteté et la reconnaissance que leur portent leurs clients. Car c'est bien face à une nouvelle opération « Pay What You Want » que nous sommes cette fois-ci encore, mais d'un nouveau genre.
 Non content de proposer un seul titre, c'est cinq d'entre eux qui vous sont offerts sur un plateau. Et pas des moindres : l'immanquable *World of Goo*, que tout le monde doit posséder en au moins deux exemplaires désormais (3 pour moi), le superbe *Aquaria*, l'excellent *Penumbra Overture* (dont vous pourrez acquérir la trilogie pour 5$ seulement une fois le premier épisode obtenu via ce bundle),  *Gish*, plateformer de premier ordre, et enfin la version HD de *Lugaru* et ses lapins adeptes de Kung fu. Cinq admirables jeux vendus en lot, sans DRM, sur les trois principales plateformes existantes (Windows, Linux, Mac) et au prix qui sera le vôtre, sachant que les plus pauvres, ou radins, pourront se les offrir pour un malheureux dollar.


 Il y a cependant une raison pour laquelle vous pourriez lâcher plus qu'un simple penny. Les cinq studios derrière l'opération ont décidé de s'associer à deux organisations caritatives : *Child's Play*, permettant à des enfants hospitalisés d'accéder à des jeux vidéo, et *l'Electronic Frontier Fondation*, dont je n'ai pas le courage de chercher les objectifs à cette heure-ci. Reste la question de la division des sommes, puisqu'on peut toujours inviter des clodos à sa table sans pour autant leur filer à grailler. Là encore, c'est à vous de décider. Réparti équitablement, intégralement reversé aux dev' ou aux associations, ou au contraire, organisé selon vos propres désirs, tout est fait pour que vous et vous seuls décidiez de la façon dont sera distribué votre pognon. La classe. Dépêchez-vous cependant, il ne vous reste que six jours pour faire une bonne action pas si désintéressée.
 Une initiative à saluer et à encourager sur tous les points, dont la réussite repose en grande partie sur la confiance que portent ces studios à leurs clients. D'où la légitimité du titre de ce bundle, l'humilité naissant de la confiance des autres.

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Wan

Je ne vais pas manquer de leur laisser au moins 20$, rien que Gish et LugaruHD en pack les valent largement.

Pour info, l'EFF a l'air de se battre pour protéger les divers droits des internautes : http://www.eff.org/work .
J'ai par contre du mal à comprendre pourquoi je ne donnerai pas tout aux devs, puisque de toutes façons on ne risque pas de voir se pointer une des associations dans notre cher camembert de pays ...

----------


## Narushima

L'Electronic Frontier Foundation 'avec un "u", d'ailleurs) s'occupe apparemment de défendre les droits des internautes et utilisateurs de produits high-techs.
Ils ont notamment poursuivi SONY BMG et ont réussis à leur faire cracher du pognon pour dédommager les utilisateurs involontaires de leurs rootkits espions, et depuis, SONY BMG ne mets plus de rootkits dans ces CDs au États-Unis.

Edit : Ah, grillé. De trois heures.

----------


## loutr

> Je ne vais pas manquer de leur laisser au moins 20$, rien que Gish et LugaruHD en pack les valent largement.
> 
> Pour info, l'EFF a l'air de se battre pour protéger les divers droits des internautes : http://www.eff.org/work .
> J'ai par contre du mal à comprendre pourquoi je ne donnerai pas tout aux devs, puisque de toutes façons on ne risque pas de voir se pointer une des associations dans notre cher camembert de pays ...


Marrant comme réflexe... Perso j'ai réparti mes 30$ équitablement, je me suis pas posé la question de si ça allait me profiter à moi ou à mes concitoyens...

De toutes façons Child's Play agit partout dans le monde, pas sûr pour la France mais je sais qu'ils filent des jeux à des hopitaux européens et africains, et de toutes façons y'a pas que les ptits français qui méritent qu'on rende leur séjour à l'hosto plus agréable.

Concernant l'EFF, il existe un EFF Europe, et même si ils n'agissaient qu'aux USA leur travail aurait de l'impact sur le reste du monde, surtout dans le domaine de l'informatique et du net plus particulièrement. Une fondation qui se bat contre l'ACTA aux US, ça nous profite aussi.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

LE super pack, bon enfin j'ai déjà world of goo et penumbra. allez 15$ même s'ils en valent bien plus.

Et puis la voix-off qui tombe miraculeusement en rythme sur la musique, c'est bien foutu.

----------


## znokiss

> Et puis la voix-off qui tombe miraculeusement en rythme sur la musique, c'est bien foutu.


 ::wub:: Ça c'est vraiment énorme.

----------


## Caerbannog

Voilà des gens qui ont compris plein de choses  ::): 
Et en plus j'ai jamais touché à World of Goo (oui je sais... j'ai honte ::siffle:: )

----------


## lincruste

'Ai craqué hier soir, ça démangeait trop. J'ai tout posé sur les développeurs, ils donneront eux-même ce qu'ils veulent à qui ils veulent, c'est leur pognon maintenant. Une super initiative, oui.

----------


## Oneill

Merci pour l'info.

Ce soir j'achèterais aussi le pack. Il vaut bien 30$ (25€).

Je laisserais la répartition par défaut.

J'ai déjà World of goo mais Aquaria, Penumbra et Gish me tentent bien.

----------


## redsensei

Magnifique mais pourquoi le 5, combiné avec la journée anti-DRM cela aurait eu plus de gueule.  :;): 


Spoiler Alert! 



Bien sur, c'est peux être le cas grâce au décalage horaire et là facepalm.

  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ERISS

Ca c'est du bon marketing! Les jeux m'intéressent pas (sauf un peu Aquaria, uniquement pour sa poésie) mais je vais probablement craquer et tout refiler à EFF (qui avait aidé à défendre SJGames contre les enflures du F.B.I.)
 EDIT: Plutôt, l'EFF a été créée suite à cette affaire de raid des Secrets Service (mais c'est le même genre de terroristes) chez SJG .

Super news! Merci.
Edit: Bah voilà, 5$ aux devs, 1$ aux nenfants, 24$ à EFF.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

P'tain, ils s'approchent déjà des 200 000$. La vache, pour l'instant ça fonctionne plutôt bien.

----------


## deephurt

j'espère que cette opération aura un franc succés qui permettront d'ouvrir la porte à de nombreuses autres opérations de ce type (je parle biensur pour l'argent au association).

Qui sait peut être qu'avec des jeux de plus forte porté ça aurait encore plus marché.

Et ça renforcera aussi une idée qui finira bien par rentré dans la têtes des éditeur :  Un jeu pas cher se vend trés bien et un jeu de qualité se vendra plus cher^^

----------


## Loopkiller01

Excellente opération. J'viens de me prendre un pack pour 20 petits dollars et répartissant entre dev et associations. En effet ça monte bien le total.

----------


## Khalimerot

pareil 20$ 
j'attends plus que le mail avec les liens pour dl ca  :B):

----------


## Soap

Super operation ça, en plus j'ai aucun des jeux du pack  ::ninja:: 
Aller 25$, ça fait 20 euroboules avec paypal.  ::):

----------


## Docjones

J'ai moi aussi craqué, d'autant que j'avais bien kiffé la démo d'Aquaria. Par contre j'ai pas testé les autres, on verra bien. Mais pour 20$ l'ensemble ça vaut grave le coup et pis c'est pour la bonne cause. :;):

----------


## Oneill

Par contre il doit y avoir un paquet de radins car la moyenne arrête pas de descendre.
Pas de beaucoup mais ca descend.

J'espère qu'il vont faire d'autres opérations de ce genre. Ce ne serait pas étonnant. A la fin de l'achat on peut demander à être prévenu d'autres offres.

Peut être un prochain pack avec le très bon Braid...

----------


## Khalimerot

Euh , vous avez reçu le mail pour DL le jeux vous ? 
moi toujours rien...

----------


## hellsing

Merde, le taux de change est de chie en ce moment  ::(: 
Bon bundle pris

----------


## abelthorne

> Euh , vous avez reçu le mail pour DL le jeux vous ? 
> moi toujours rien...


J'ai reçu le lien à peu près 4 secondes après avoir validé mon paiement via PayPal. Tu as vérifié s'il n'était pas arrivé dans tes spams ?




> Peut être un prochain pack avec le très bon Braid...


Oui, ce serait bien. Mais ce qui serait encore mieux c'est qu'il soit disponible aussi sous Linux (et MacOS). Un des points qui me semble importants dans cette opération, c'est que les jeux sont multi-plateformes.

----------


## Rekka

Où est-ce que vous voyez la moyenne de ce que les gens ont donné?  ::huh:: 

Sinon idem, j'ai reçu les liens quasiment immédiatement après mon paiement.  :;):

----------


## Khalimerot

mmmh...rien dans les spams...bon...ba je vais repayé pour 1$ j'ai peut-être fait une erreur dans mon adresse mail...c'était au réveil avec la tête dans le cul donc...désolé pour leur moyenne ^^

edit : effectivement , devait y avoir un problème dans mon adresse mail , la j'ai reçu le lien directement
:bouleton:

----------


## Froyok

> Ça c'est vraiment énorme.


Je vous présente john !  :B): 

(A gauche will wright, à droite john)

C'est john qui s'occupe du marketing de wolfire (lugaru, overgorwth), et oui il a une voix super classe !

Et pour overgrowth c'est par la : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=40872

---------- Post ajouté à 14h47 ----------




> Euh , vous avez reçu le mail pour DL le jeux vous ? 
> moi toujours rien...


Bon tu l'a apparemment reçu, pour les autres, la F.A.Q :

http://blog.wolfire.com/2010/05/A-Humble-FAQ

----------


## Wingi

Idem ici, j'ai commandé à 15h00 (j'ai l'email paypal pour confirmer) et j'ai rien reçu (spams inclus) ... 

Un mail est parti (merci Froyok pour le lien !)

J'imagine que c'est qu'un contre temps, en tout cas merci Wolfire et Canard PC pour avoir respectivement proposé et relayé ce bundle !

Ps : Des offres comme ça, çe me rend tout bisounours ...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Canard PC n'y est pour rien, nous ne sommes que les messagers chargés de porter la bonne nouvelle dans notre coin.  ::):

----------


## lincruste

> Canard PC n'y est pour rien, nous ne sommes que les messagers chargés de porter la bonne nouvelle dans notre coin.


"Respectivement relayé", mon sobre ami. :;):

----------


## Oneill

> Où est-ce que vous voyez la moyenne de ce que les gens ont donné?


Tu as un dessous de la vidéo un petit tableau nommé : real time statistics

Et Average contribution


Sinon j'ai reçu directement le mail par contre leurs serveur doivent être surchargé car je ne téléchargeais pas très vite.

----------


## lincruste

> [...]
> Sinon j'ai reçu directement le mail par contre leurs serveur doivent être surchargé car je ne téléchargeais pas très vite.


Oui ça ira sûrement mieux ce soir, cette nuit j'ai téléchargé la totale en moins de 20 mn.

----------


## Rekka

> Tu as un dessous de la vidéo un petit tableau nommé : real time statistics
> 
> Et Average contribution


Merchi. C'était un sale coup d'AdBlock.  :^_^:

----------


## Oneill

> J'espère qu'il vont faire d'autres opérations de ce genre. Ce ne serait pas étonnant. A la fin de l'achat on peut demander à être prévenu d'autres offres.
> 
> Peut être un prochain pack avec le très bon Braid...


Voilà la phrase exacte : This humble indie bundle is just the beginning.  Would you like to be  notified about the next promotion from these developers?

----------


## Herr Z

Dommage... 
J'aurais bien voulu le prendre, mais je n'ai pas de carte bleue...
 ::(:

----------


## Froyok

> Dommage... 
> J'aurais bien voulu le prendre, mais je n'ai pas de carte bleue...


Hésite pas à contacter un canard, y'a toujours moyen de s'arranger !  :;):

----------


## ERISS

> J'aurais bien voulu le prendre, mais je n'ai pas de carte bleue...


Obligation de CB? C'est assez paradoxal avec l'aide à EFF..
Pas de liberté supplémentaire de paiement électronique? Quoique je ne me sois jamais posé le question:
paiement par web = carte bleue??

----------


## Wingi

> Idem ici, j'ai commandé à 15h00 (j'ai l'email paypal pour confirmer) et j'ai rien reçu (spams inclus) ...


Une petit auto-quote pour dire que tout est rentré dans l'ordre ce matin, bref say super, mangez-en !  :;):

----------


## abelthorne

> Obligation de CB? C'est assez paradoxal avec l'aide à EFF..
> Pas de liberté supplémentaire de paiement électronique? Quoique je ne me sois jamais posé le question:
> paiement par web = carte bleue??


Il y a parfois d'autres possibilités (chèque, mandat postal) mais elles ne sont pas forcément internationales ou simples à gérer. Donc le paiement par le web, surtout avec les solutions retenues (PayPal/Amazon/Google), ça implique généralement le paiement par carte bleue. Après, il y a peut-être la possibilité de créditer un compte via un autre moyen (via un chèque au prestataire, l'achat de cartes prépayées, etc.) mais je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas à l'heure actuelle.

----------


## ERISS

> J'ai tout posé sur les développeurs, ils donneront eux-même ce qu'ils veulent à qui ils veulent, c'est leur pognon maintenant.


Bah non ils te demandaient justement de répartir toi-même:
Ils vont très probablement, avec ton paiement, respecter ton choix de ne rien donner aux assos et tout se garder.
---
350.000$ imminent!

----------


## lincruste

> Bah non ils te demandaient justement de répartir toi-même:
> Ils vont très probablement, avec ton paiement, respecter ton choix de ne rien donner aux assos et tout se garder.[...]


Ça me convient.

----------


## zabuza

> *Sans publicité, sans marketing*, uniquement via le bouche à oreille et en ne misant que sur l'honnêteté et la reconnaissance que leur portent leurs clients. .


La publicité actuelle c'est pourtant bien d'être entendu sur les sites. Regardez Capcom avec Street Fighter 4. Une image par jour... sur des sites.

----------


## lincruste

@zabuza
Ouinonoui mais je pense qu'ils veulent dire qu'ils n'ont pas de budget pub, genre habillage de sites, attachés de presse, etc... Bouche à oreille rulz et tout ça...

----------


## ERISS

> du mal à comprendre pourquoi je ne donnerai pas tout aux devs, puisque de toutes façons on ne risque pas de voir se pointer une des associations dans notre cher camembert de pays ...


EFF aide les petites entreprises américaines contre les vandalismes des fédéraux prétextant des théories informatiques du complot. Si SJG avait eu besoin d'EFF pour se refaire après le raid terroriste de la Présidence US contre eux, il n'y aurait peut être pas eu de Fallout puis Fallout2.
Mais ni de Fallout3, donc t'as peut-être raison, la solidarité pourrait être un mauvais concept.

----------


## dooby

Achat fait, moitié aux développeurs, le reste aux associations. Ils sont déjà a plus de 360 000 $$$$$$ et ça continue à monter.

Ce qui est aussi intéressant, ce sont les statistiques vis à vis des os; un peu plus de 50% pour windows, 25% mac, et un peu moins de 25% pour linux. Quand on compare ça aux nombres d'utilisateurs, ça montre aussi que les utilisateurs linux/mac bien qu'en quantité minime sont suffisament (au choix): geeks/à fond dans l'informatique/suivant ce qui se passe/qu'il y a aussi des joueurs près à payer/etc.

Il y a avait eu le même genre de stats avec world of goo tout seul, ça changera pas le monde mais à force de données comme celle-là, ça peut aussi montrer aux développeurs de jeux que faire une version multi os peut aussi avoir un vrai intérêt économique.

----------


## lincruste

@dooby
Faut pas oublier les mecs qui tournent sous XP et qui ne cochent QUE la case GNU/Linux et ne téléchargent QUE les versions GNU/Linux juste pour gonfler les stats en espérant le Grand Soir. Genre moi.

----------


## Flyn

J'ai craqué aussi. Fifty-fifty pour ma part.

Putain, ça fait bien plaisir de voir ce genre d'opérations se généraliser.

----------


## gmargaro

Bonne initiative, non seulement ce sont, d'après ce que j'ai entendu, de bons jeux, mais en plus c'est pour la bonne cause. Hop, acheté (30$, répartition par défaut).

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

P'tain, ils ont franchi les 400 000$.

Vu le succès tant d'estime que financier que rencontre l'opération, j'imagine qu'on va en voir de plus en plus souvent. Et ça n'est pas pour déplaire je dois dire.

----------


## Leybi

Bha surtout que les 5 jeux étaient "anciens", çàd sortis depuis un certain temps... Alors que les jeux non-indies font généralement 90% de leurs ventes les premières semaines... Du coup c'est assez intéressant de prendre le contre pied des jeux classiques et vendre sur la durée via ce genre d'opérations !

----------


## ERISS

> les jeux non-indies font généralement 90% de leurs ventes les premières semaines...


Pas de leurs ventes, mais de leur chiffre-d'affaire (en général).
Par exemple Titan Quest s'est à mon avis mieux vendus après les premières semaines, et je pense même que le CA des premières semaines est maintenant inférieur à celui des ventes d'après.

Et avec les drm (Steam, UBI, etc), il y a aura beaucoup de nouvelles ventes une fois que les jeux en seront libérés (et de plus à prix réduits et bien patchés!: cf GOG).

----------


## znokiss

En fait, contrairement aux géants Activison/ubisoft, ils s'en foutent bien de savoir s'ils ont vendu 20 000 ou 200 000 exemplaires.
Avec de telles opérations, ils parlent plutôt en rentrée d'argent. 

Je pense que c'est une idée très intéressante concernant la distribution numérique : le modèle de compter en nombre de boites écoulées (on doit vendre 100 000 boites la première semaine parce qu'après on fait plus rien à cause du piratage et de l'occasion) est très difficile à appliquer pour le numérique... (suffit de voir le nombre de gens qui n'ont pas envie de payer 60€ un jeu sur steam).
Par contre, en proposant un truc pas cher (d'ailleurs : distribution numérique = peu de frais) et en l'écoulant en masse, les rentrées financière sont intéressantes quand même. 
Les grosses boites devraient franchement s'inspirer de ce genre de pratiques pour réfléchir à un nouveau modèle de distribution.

----------


## Jibece

Wolfire vient de révéler le montant moyen versé selon le système d'exploitation: "surprise", les donateurs sous Linux sont deux fois plus généreux que ceux sous Windows.
Je doute que ça veuille dire qu'ils seront toujours disposés à payer deux fois plus, quelque soit le jeu exporté sous leur distrib', mais après une telle opération, j'espère que la viabilité d'un port des jeux sous l'os du pingouin aura été démontré.

Pour ma part, je suis sous Windows, et je n'ai versé "que" 10$, mais si je peux me débarrasser de lui à terme, j'serais pas contre :]

En outre, Wolfire a publié en parallèle sur leur blog un billet fort intéressant sur le piratage.

----------


## Narushima

Ou alors c'est juste que les utilisateurs de Linux sont moins nombreux, et que plus les donateurs sont nombreux, plus la probabilité que certains donnent un centime augmente. Je suis sûr qu'en relativisant les chiffres par rapport au nombre de donateurs, on obtient à peu près la même chose.

----------


## Oneill

> Ou alors c'est juste que les utilisateurs de Linux sont moins nombreux, et que plus les donateurs sont nombreux, plus la probabilité que certains donnent un centime augmente. Je suis sûr qu'en relativisant les chiffres par rapport au nombre de donateurs, on obtient à peu près la même chose.


Je pense que les utilisateurs Linux sont plus sensibles aux messages et donc plus généreux.
A mon avis c'est plus une histoire de mentalité.

Je vois mal les utilisateurs Linux mettre moins de 10$ pour ces jeux.

Mais je me trompe peut être, je ne suis pas psychologues.

----------


## Nieur

> Ou alors c'est juste que les utilisateurs de Linux sont moins nombreux, et que plus les donateurs sont nombreux, plus la probabilité que certains donnent un centime augmente. Je suis sûr qu'en relativisant les chiffres par rapport au nombre de donateurs, on obtient à peu près la même chose.


Statistiquement, à partir de plusieurs milliers de cas, on peut décrire une tendance générale. Et là, avec 50k ventes (dont 12k pour linux) on a quelque chose de représentatif : les "linuxiens" et "macintoshiens" (je mets entre guillemets parce qu'il n'est pas démontré que ça soit l'OS réel des gens, mais une déclaration) sont 2x plus généreux que les Microsoftiens. Et la mentalité suffit à expliquer ce fait.

----------


## b0b0

Whaou en top don 1000 $
 ::o: 

 :tired:

----------


## Flyn

Faut pas oublier qu'on pouvait cocher plusieurs cases aussi.

Perso j'ai coché Win et Linux, car j'utilise couramment les deux, et j'ai donné 30$, en parti parce que j'étais curieux de voir ces jeux, que je veux encourager ce genre d'opérations, et que pour moi c'est ce que ça valait (sachant que j'avais déjà World of Goo en plus).

----------


## alegria unknown

Acheté aussi, 20$. Y vont passer la barre des 500000$, c'est la classe. Et y reste 4 jours, vous pensez qu'ils peuvent atteindre le million ?

----------


## Narushima

Tenez, je suis tellement généreux qu'en voulant en offrir à mes potes, j'en ai pris un de trop.
Si vous l'avez pas déjà acheté, faites-vous plaisir : *BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIP*

*Le lien n'étant valable qu'une fois, merci de me le dire quand vous l'utilisez, je l'enlèverais, histoire qu'il 'y ait pas de frustration s'il est périmé.*

----------


## Froyok

> Tenez, je suis tellement généreux qu'en voulant en offrir à mes potes, j'en ai pris un de trop.
> Si vous l'avez pas déjà acheté, faites-vous plaisir : [...]


Je viens de le consommer. Merci encore à toi !  :Emo:

----------


## Narushima

De rien. Pour me remercier, t'as qu'à te remettre au boulot sur EXIL.

----------


## DirtyNastyVoodooDoll

Au fait, il y a une réduction sur le reste de la série Penumbra (5$ pour le deuxieme episode et son add-on) pour ceux ayant acheté ce bundle grâce à un coupon en principe. j'ai lu quelque part que ce derniers était visible lors de l'installation de Penumbra Overture mais j'ai rien vue. Personne ne sait où exactement?

EDIT: j'ai trouvé, c'était sur le dernier écran à la tout fin de l'installation, celui que je ne li jamais...

----------


## bigxtra

> Dear Humble Bundle supporter,
> 
>  I have a small announcement you  might be interested in. This morning, I was talking to fellow indie  studio Amanita Design. They wanted to donate to the Humble Indie Bundle  too -- but in a unique way. They decided to donate their award-winning, cross-platform game, Samorost 2, to the bundle! It is  really a great game, and I encourage you to go download it on your  updated Humble Bundle key page.


 :;):

----------


## Narushima

Ouais, ça c'est cool, j'avais testé la démo, et il m'avait bien plus !

----------


## Silver

Excellent, je viens juste de voir le mail et je suis tout ébobi.  :Bave:

----------


## lincruste

Yes! Now downloading ...88% ::): 

Tiens les stats sont intéressantes.

Les personnes ayant coché GNU/Linux sont deux fois moins nombreuses que sous Windows, mais elles donnent en moyenne deux fois plus de thunes. Les ma queue n'ont pas autant de sous après s'être ruinés en écran 27 pouces ::P: .

Donwload complete, merci de l'info bigxtra.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Tiens, pour info, les gars de Wolfire ont confirmé que, s'ils atteignaient le million de dollars, Gish, Penumbra et Lugaru seraient rendus Open Source.  :Bave:

----------


## olih

> Tiens, pour info, les gars de Wolfire ont confirmé que, s'ils atteignaient le million de dollars, Gish, Penumbra et Lugaru seraient rendus Open Source.


Boudiou  ::love:: 
Vous vous rendez compte du pognon amassé déjà ! C'est assez phénoménal.

----------


## ERISS

Il y a 5 mois:



> “We were thrilled with the contributions our players allowed us to make to the previous Child’s Play campaign and this year we are hoping to double our previous $21,000 donation,” said John Smedley, president of Sony Online Entertainment.


'tain Sony fait tiép'...

----------


## olih

Ils en sont à plus de 925k $ là, c'est assez monstrueux  ::o: .
Et j'ai fait mes petits achats.

----------


## znokiss

Le million ! Le million !

----------


## znokiss

On aurait pu faire une bonne pub : se cotiser pour y mettre 1000$ et balancer comme pseudo "www.canardpc.com".
Mais bon, faut de l'argent.

----------


## lincruste

4h30 pour collecter 75 000 $... Suspense...

----------


## Xùn

Je sais pas si ils vont atteindre le million, mais quoi qu'il en soit ça  reste une putain de belle réussite, surtout qu'ils estiment quand même  le piratage du bundle à genre 25% :  Pirating  the Humble Indie Bundle

----------


## lincruste

Sapristi! Autant les pleurs au piratage de Nintendo, SCE, MS et Cie m'en touchent une sans faire bouger l'autre, autant ce passage m'a arraché une petite larme:




> If you are deadset on pirating the bundle, please consider downloading it from BitTorrent instead of using up our bandwidth!


 ::'(:

----------


## GrandFather

> Je sais pas si ils vont atteindre le million, mais quoi qu'il en soit ça  reste une putain de belle réussite, surtout qu'ils estiment quand même  le piratage du bundle à genre 25% :  Pirating  the Humble Indie Bundle


Dans leurs hypothèses pour savoir pourquoi certains piratent plutôt que de donner une somme même dérisoire ($0.01 minimum), il manque celle-ci: il est plus valorisant aux yeux de certains de passer pour un pirate plutôt que pour un radin...  ::|:

----------


## olih

950k et encore 3h  ::O: .
Fascinant.

----------


## GrandFather

Ayé, donation faite. Avec $25 j'ai l'impression d'être un peu rat, et pourtant je suis largement au dessus de la moyenne des dons. Enfin, j'imagine que chacun donne selon ses moyens...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## olih

Bin j'ai donné 10$  ::unsure:: .
J'ai déjà World of Goo aussi.

----------


## GrandFather

Moi aussi, mais y'a pas à se justifier, je faisais juste part d'un sentiment personnel.  ::): 

De toute façon, donner une somme même modeste vaut mieux que de le voler. C'est vraiment une initiative à encourager !

----------


## olih

Ils font du 10k à l'heure  :nawak: .
Plutôt 20k même.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Allez bordel, Lugaru et Penumbra en Open Source, ça poutrerait putain !  :Bave: 
Si je rentre avant la fin, j'en reprends un pour offrir.

----------


## olih

Au rythme ou ça va... ça peut le faire  :Bave: .
Il manque encore 15k (et 1h30).

----------


## lincruste

Bon une heure il reste. Et ~10 000$. Purée si ça s'arrête à 999.999$, j'espère qu'on aura un lot de compensation quand même. Je sais pas, le code source de Windows ou Crysis, un truc comme ça.

----------


## olih

Je ne sais même pas ou le mec a dit qu'il rendrait le(s) jeu(x) opensource si on arrivait à un million. Une source please  :Emo: .
Encore 7.5k.
4.5k
1M$  ::O: 
Un mec vient de donner 3333$.

----------


## lincruste

Ici une source
edit: ::o:  Ow yéarh!

----------


## olih

:Bave:  :Emo:  ::love:: .
@Raphi, ils ont  les 1 000 000 $.

----------


## alba

Total contributed: $1,001,142

 :Bave:

----------


## olih

Et ça continu. Pire que le téléthon  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Rom1

Y a un canard pour me l'avancer ? je paye par chèque ou virement (ouais moi et la CB sur le net c'est pas encore ça...). J'ai un feedback sur le forum Achats/Ventes pour prouver ma bonne foi  :;):

----------


## darkgrievous

::lol:: 

Comme quoi, en laissant les gens payer ce qu'il veulent, pas de drm et 25% de piratage on peut quand même ramener 1 millions de dollars.

----------


## Silver

> 2.	Anonymous	$1337.0


 :haha: 

Bon et bien ils ont atteint le million ! Maintenant ils vont se faire bien plus de pub s'ils passent leurs jeux en open source. 

Ah oui, et merci d'avoir prévenu pour la promo des Penumbra, vu que je ne prévoyais pas d'installer le jeu maintenant j'ai quand même eu l'occasion de récupérer le code.

----------


## olih

Et là tu te demandes à combien se monte les ventes d'un jeu en promo sur steam. Et vu le nombre d'utilisateurs...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Putain, ils l'ont fait.  ::O: 
J'avoue que j'ai eu un doute. Un gros doute même.

----------


## olih

Et ce n'est pas fini.
Encore 30min 20 min.
Et tout ça sur des jeux déjà anciens  ::O: .
Et leur serveur est tombé  :^_^:

----------


## lincruste

Time out.
Par contre ça continue de grimper, c'est marrant tu frappes F5 frénétiquement et les dollars tombent.

----------


## olih

> Humble update: open source extension (5/11/10)
> 
> The Humble Indie Bundle experiment has been a massive success beyond our craziest expectations. So far, in just over 6 days, 113,231 generous contributors have put down an incredible $1,024,817. Of this, contributors chose to allocate 31.04% to charity: $318,061 for the Electronic Frontier Foundation and Child's Play Charity. I have made a page for the full breakdown including credit card fees in a JSON format here (json).
> 
> Now it's our turn to give back. As of 5/11/10, Aquaria, Gish, Lugaru HD, and Penumbra Overture pledge to go open source. We are preparing the sources right now and will be releasing them ASAP. We spent last night preparing Lugaru and it is almost available now. The code is still a little rough (no Visual Studio project yet, for instance) but hopefully with the help of the community we can rapidly make it more accessible to everyone.
> 
> Note, the games will be "free as in 'free speech', not as in 'free beer'": see each license for the full, finalized details as they come out very hopefully this week -- stay tuned. It is the underlying code that will be made available to everyone.
> 
> Feel free to continue donating to charity, to the developers, or any combination thereof below. We will still be distributing humble bundles to anyone who contributes.


C'est beau  :Emo: 
~134k par développeur
~140k par œuvre caritative.

----------


## Rom1

Pack récuperé  :;):  Merci au canard qui s'est dévoué pour me permettre d'y jouer  ::):

----------


## Froyok

> Putain, ils l'ont fait. 
> J'avoue que j'ai eu un doute. Un gros doute même.


Douter de wolfire c'est mal.
Ceci dit je suis aussi sur le cul !  ::O:

----------


## Eprefall

"bah putain...  ::O: ", C'est la seule réaction qui m'est venu à l'esprit pendant plusieurs secondes quand j'ai vu qu'ils comptaient vraiment libérer leurs sources.

J'ai suivi de très près  l'opération (au passage un grand merci à CPC pour avoir relayé la news) et je pensais par que ça atteindrait le million (ça avait vachement ralenti de rythme ces derniers jours).

1 million, c'peut être pas énorme par rapport aux grosses productions bourrés de DRM qui sortent constamment mais ça reste bien symbolique et ça permet de montrer que tous les joueurs sont pas des moutons ou des vilains pirates (encore que y'a 25% de la population de joueurs qui mériteraient qu'on leurs coupe le net tiens  ::P: ).

En tout cas l'impact est pour sûr positifs (pour les studios, les joueurs, les linuxiens et tout ceux qui toucheront aux sources). Puis faut avouer que se faire une pub pareille sans débourser un rond ou presque, c'est du grand art.

Ces derniers temps en voyant le top des ventes de Steam (sans dec quoi, 15€ pour 5 maps...  :tired: ) et toutes ces histoires de DRM's qui empêchent de jouer, je commençais à me demander sérieusement si dans quelques années le marché des jeux vidéos ne serait plus composé que de ça ! Mais me voilà rassuré, quitte à ne devoir plus qu'acheter que des jeux indies d'ici 3 ans (enfin quand on trouve dedans des chef d'œuvre comme Aquaria, on se dit que c'est pas si terrible).

----------


## olih

Ça monte toujours en fait  ::O: .

----------


## darkgrievous

> So far, in just over 7 days, 115,486 generous contributors have put down an incredible $1,047,279. Of this, contributors chose to allocate 30.97% to charity: $324,356 for the Electronic Frontier Foundation and Child's Play Charity. I have made a page for the full breakdown including credit card fees in a JSON format here (json).


Ça reste quand même impressionnant.
Et dire qu'il veulent remettre ca  :^_^:

----------


## ERISS

Olih:


> The Humble Indie Bundle experiment has been a massive success beyond our craziest expectations. So far, in just over 6 days,, contributors chose to allocate $318,061 for the Electronic Frontier Foundation and Child's Play Charity.


Sony: 40.000$ cette année à Child's Play? http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...1&postcount=67
WoW: http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...=27733&page=56
Les indie bundlers ont donné 1$ en moyenne aux nenfants.

----------


## Rom1

Jviens de tester Lugaru, que je connaissais pas du tout, et c'est juste génial  ::love::  
Y a un topic ou on peut en causer?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Nope, faut le créer.
Peut être dans le topic d'Overgrowth (sa suite qui s'annonce énorme et Kung Fuesque  ::wub::  ),mais entre les mods et autres, sans compter son passage en Open Source, ça vaudrait le coup d'en ouvrir un.

----------


## darkgrievous

Un topic jeux indé ce serait pas mieux ?

----------


## znokiss

Boah, ça serait un peu le bordel, entre le canard qui cause d'Osmos, celui qui demande de l'aire pour Time Gentlemen Please, l'autre qui a un problème de résolution sur World Of Goo, le troisième qui a un mod pour Lugaru...

Je pense qu'un topac par jeu indé intéressant peut valoir le coup. Avec intelligence, genre je vais pas créer un topic pour Space Giraffe, par exemple...

----------


## Rom1

> Nope, faut le créer.
> Peut être dans le topic d'Overgrowth (sa suite qui s'annonce énorme et Kung Fuesque  ),mais entre les mods et autres, sans compter son passage en Open Source, ça vaudrait le coup d'en ouvrir un.


Je suis pas encore assez expert pour créer le topic, j'ai fait que quelques combats + le tuto.




> Boah, ça serait un peu le bordel, entre le canard qui cause d'Osmos, celui qui demande de l'aire pour Time Gentlemen Please, l'autre qui a un problème de résolution sur World Of Goo, le troisième qui a un mod pour Lugaru...


Moi j'ai un problème de résolution avec Lugaru...  ::rolleyes::  Il me propose pas le 1680x1050 le vilain  ::o: 

Par contre faire un topic indies qui parlerait des sorties, des news, ça pourrait le faire. Quoique ça ferait ptet doublon avec les news de Raphi, et pis ceux qui visitent TIG ou Indiegameblog serait pas forcément interessé...

----------


## Septa

Un sous forum jeux indés.  :Bave: 

Avec un sujet pour les minis jeux issus de compo/Jam et truc du genre qui valent le détour.

----------


## Rom1

> Un sous forum jeux indés. 
> 
> Avec un sujet pour les minis jeux issus de compo/Jam et truc du genre qui valent le détour.


Ouais avec un topic de tes créations.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Silver

> Un topic jeux indé ce serait pas mieux ?


Mount&Blade est un jeu indé et pourtant on a déjà trois sujets dessus, respectivement de 174, 33 et 29 pages, un sous-forum indies serait plus approprié mais je ne vois pas vraiment l'intérêt (les jeux indies sont des jeux vidéo comme les autres  :Emo: ).

----------


## olih

Ils ont encore amassé ~100k depuis hier.
Et la moyenne des dons a augmenté, ~9.04 à la fin de l'opération, 9.17 maintenant.

----------


## Finish

Je vois que personne n'en parle mais l'offre à été rallongée (appelée Open Source Extension): il reste donc 3 jours.

Donc pour les retardataires: *FONCEZ !*

Sinon je suis étonné qu'ils aient parvenus au 1million surtout que la veille je suis allé voir et qu'ils en étaient à 600.000$. Bluffant !

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Je pense que le fait qu'ils aient confirmé qu'ils rendraient 4 des 5 jeux Open Source en cas de réussite a beaucoup, beaucoup joué.

Mais ça n'est que mon avis.

----------


## darkgrievous

Possible mais a mon avis c'est juste le coté "si on atteint un million on fera un truc sympa" plus que l'open-source qui à motivé.
Parce qu'honnêtement, la plupart des gens il d'en foutent d'avoir accès aux sources.

----------


## Froyok

> Possible mais a mon avis c'est juste le coté "si on atteint un million on fera un truc sympa" plus que l'open-source qui à motivé.
> Parce qu'honnêtement, la plupart des gens il d'en foutent d'avoir accès aux sources.


Je pense pas, disons pas dans le cadre d'un jeu indé.
Indie ne sonne pas "public mw", quand tu surfe sur les news de wolfire, on s'en bien pas mal de gens programme déjà un peu. Et quoi de mieux que de voir un jeu que tu aimes depuis ses entrailles ?

----------


## johnnythewolf

Et hop! 100 dollars de plus. Une fois n'est pas coutume, et aussi bien les encourager.  :^_^: 

Je suis vraiment curieux de voir l'ampleur que va prendre le projet. En attendant, je me suis mis à _Aquaria_, et c'est très bien! Je suis juste surpris qu'il y ait une fonction pour les mods; non pas que ce soit une mauvaise idée, mais je me demande vraiment ce qu'il peut bien avoir à modder avec un _Metroid_-like.

----------


## Froyok

P'tètes des niveaux supplémentaires et gratuits ?

----------


## Rekka

> Moi j'ai un problème de résolution avec Lugaru...  Il me propose pas le 1680x1050 le vilain


Si je dis pas de conneries, y'a moyen de mettre la résolution que tu veux en éditant le fichier de config.  :;):  Tu peux toujours essayer.  ::): 

Sinon j'ai fini l'histoire de Lugaru et vindious, les loups, ils rigolent pas.  :^_^:

----------


## johnnythewolf

> P'tètes des niveaux supplémentaires et gratuits ?


Je croyais que _mapping_ et _modding_ étaient deux choses différentes.

----------


## Rom1

> Si je dis pas de conneries, y'a moyen de mettre la résolution que tu veux en éditant le fichier de config.  Tu peux toujours essayer. 
> 
> Sinon j'ai fini l'histoire de Lugaru et vindious, les loups, ils rigolent pas.


Ok c'est fait merci  :;):

----------


## olih

Tient penumbra est passé opensource ça y est.
Et ils ont encore amassé 200k depuis le début de l'opensource extension.

----------


## ethelle

J'ai acheté le pack pour 20$ plus pour soutenir l'initiative (jeux multiplateformes, sans DRM, opensource après un certain gain) que pour les jeux.

Au final j'ai passé la soirée à jouer à Lugaru et World of goo et je suis agréablement surpris!

Vivement que de tels produits et telles pratiques se généralisent, car c'est la solution au problème du piratage!

----------


## Mitsuaki

J'ai acheté aussi le pack, sachant que j'avais déjà Aquaria (que j'avais paumé) World of Goo et Gish. Et fait pas mal de partie de Lugaru au boulot, aussi.

Que du bon, en tout cas. J'aime bien leur analyse du piratage, aussi. (ici)

----------


## ethelle

Deux précisions pour ceux qui voudraient commander :

- on peut payer par Carte Visa via Paypal (sans créer de compte de Paypal, comme si on faisait un achat normal quoi).
- le système est surchargé,  on ne reçoit pas toujours le mail avec les liens pour télécharger les jeux  ::(: . Il suffit d'envoyer un mail poli à contact@wolfire.com pour l'obtenir.

----------


## johnnythewolf

C'est quand même révoltant que certains peuvent être tentés de pirater des jeux pouvant être achetés à pratiquement une cent américaine. Qu'on le fasse parce qu'on ne possède pas de carte de crédit, à la rigueur (et encore), mais de là à abuser de l'extrême générosité des dévs...  ::|:

----------


## Rom1

> C'est quand même révoltant que certains peuvent être tentés de pirater des jeux pouvant être achetés à pratiquement une cent américaine. *Qu'on le fasse parce qu'on ne possède pas de carte de crédit, à la rigueur (et encore)*, mais de là à abuser de l'extrême générosité des dévs...


Nan même cet argument est bidon, puisqu'on peut toujours demander a quelqu'un de nous l'avancer et le rembourser après... Bref pas d'excuses  ::(: .

----------


## ERISS

> C'est quand même révoltant que certains peuvent être tentés de pirater des jeux pouvant être achetés à pratiquement une cent américaine.


C'est peut-être des employés d'EA ou UBI, pour faire chier.
Ca me rapelle la jalousie de Starforce, qui donnait un lien warez vers un jeu Impulse qui se vendait très bien sans drm (Gal Civ 2 je crois).

----------


## Rom1

> C'est peut-être des employés d'EA ou UBI, pour faire chier.
> *Ca me rapelle la jalousie de Starforce, qui donnait un lien warez vers un jeu Impulse qui se vendait très bien sans drm (Gal Civ 2 je crois)*.


 ::O: 

Source?

----------


## Pontifex

1er résultat de la recherche "Starforce torrent gal civ" et plus particulièrement la phrase "an admin included in a post the link to an active torrent file trading link for the recently released Galactic Civilizations 2."
Alors, heureux ?

----------


## Rom1

Bah pas trop en fait, j'aurais preféré qu'il fasse plus beau et qu'il y ait moins de vent dehors, mais ça m'ira. Merci.

----------


## Silver

D'après le blog de Wolfire Games qui annonce que ceux qui ont acheté le bundle peuvent dorénavant l'activer sur Steam (quel est l'intérêt ?  :WTF:  Mais apparemment la question revenait souvent) :




> However, if you are sad that you missed it, there's something weird happening over here.  Hmm, just in time for the holidays...


Traduction : préparons nous pour le 2ème épisode.  :Cigare:

----------


## darkgrievous

Je confirme, ,ils ont envoyé une clé à tout le monde pour récupérer les jeux.
Moi non plus je vis pas trop l'intérêt de fournir une clé steam pour des jeux sans drm, mais bon c'est l'intention qui compte.

----------


## KaMy

J'ai aussi reçu le mail, ils précisent que d'ajouter les jeux sous steam ne rend pas le direct download des jeux caduc et qu'on recevra un mail lors de la sortie du prochain pack.

----------


## GrandFather

> Moi non plus je vis pas trop l'intérêt de fournir une clé steam pour des jeux sans drm, mais bon c'est l'intention qui compte.


Peut-être bénéficier des mises à jour auto. ?  ::):

----------


## Narushima

Hé, un deuxième bundle, ça le fait !

----------


## Xùn

Reçu aussi ce matin et je les ai ajoutés vu que j'avais déjà World Of Goo  et Gish sur steam à cause des dernières promos. Puis ça n'empêche pas de  les avoir encore drm free sur le coté si besoin et c'est bien ça le plus important.
Pour le prochain bundle, j'espère que j'en aurais pas déjà compris dans le pack parce que mine de rien je commence à en avoir pas mal des jeux indie.

----------


## Jibece

> Je confirme, ,ils ont envoyé une clé à tout le monde pour récupérer les jeux.
> Moi non plus je vis pas trop l'intérêt de fournir une clé steam pour des jeux sans drm, mais bon c'est l'intention qui compte.


Pour les utilisateurs de steam, de regrouper les jeux en un même endroit et pas les avoir dispatchés aux quatre coins du net, probablement.
(plus bien sur les màj auto, succès et tout ce qui fait steam).

----------


## Rom1

Un nouveau bundle  :Bave: 

Bon bah pareil que certains, je les ai activés sous Steam mais je garde ma version sans DRM bien au chaud sur mon disque dur  ::):

----------


## Rom1

Dites y a possibilité de passer le World of Goo en Français dans Steam?

----------


## KaMy

Nope, quand tu veux vérifier les langues dispo tu vas sur la page du store tu seras vite fixé  :;):

----------


## Rom1

Ok merci du tuyau  ::):

----------


## Jibece

> Nope, quand tu veux vérifier les langues dispo tu vas sur la page du store tu seras vite fixé


Ouais enfin, depuis le temps que le jeu est sorti, y'a quand même une communauté qui s'est chargé de ce boulot :D

http://hell.student.utwente.nl/wog/download-text.php
(merci le wiki de traduction).

----------


## KaMy

Ah j'ai même pas pensé à un PNO. Merci pour lui et colle lui sur son profil au cas ou il ne repasse pas sur le topic en croyant avoir son jeu en VO point barre  :;):

----------


## Rom1

Merci les enfants  ::):  je teste ça dès que je peux.

EDIT : bon bah j'ai testé ça roule, et avec GooTool on peut modifier d'autres trucs (notamment la résolution pour les écrans wide  ::):  )

----------


## Rom1

Bundle #2 dispo ! 

20000$ de récoltés déjà  ::):  avec 3300 ventes.

----------


## KaMy

J'colle l'adresse au cas ou :

http://www.humblebundle.com/

----------


## Rom1

14300 bundles vendus !  ::o:  

Quelqu'un pour me l'avancer? J'ai pas paypal  :Emo: 
J'suis réglo j'rembourse rapidos (voir topic des feedbacks) et super sympa  ::P:

----------


## Narushima

Dans les plus généreux contributeurs, quelqu'un a voulu faire passer un message : "Mark Zuckerman is a fattie".
Ça fait cher le message, mais c'est le prix de l'efficacité.

----------


## johnnythewolf

Décevant, le nouveau Bundle : sur les quatre titres (moins que le précédent), deux ont depuis longtemps fait l'objet de soldes et, si on se fie au site de ses dévs, _Revenge of the Titans_ ne semble même pas fini, par dessus tout! Ne reste donc qu'_Osmos_...  ::|:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

*Revenge of the Titans* et *Cortex Command* sont encore en développement.

Mais Revenge of the Titans est actuellement parfaitement jouable. Il leur reste surtout à corriger quelques bugs, à ajouter les derniers mondes de la campagne et à étoffer un peu les modes de jeu alternatifs. Sans ça, c'est une bonne affaire puisqu'il sera probablement vendu entre 20 et 30€ une fois terminé, les jeu PuppyGames étant généralement chers.

Et euh, y'en a 5, hein: Machinarium, Braid, Osmos, Revenge of the Titans et Cortex Command.

----------


## Narushima

Dommage qu'Osmos soit chiant comme la pluie.

----------


## Guest

Cortex Command j'avais essayé y a deux ans, c'est toujours aussi mal branlé. Enfin surtout les déplacements, c'est assez horrible.

----------

